# White Horse Inn Podcast



## Barnpreacher (May 13, 2008)

Some of the recent episodes have been tremendously exceptional. 

March 23rd - "Christianity vs Liberalism" was a great listen.

Also, the last two weeks they have been discussing "The Case for Theology and Apologetics." 

They interviewed a variety of pastors at a Pastor's Conference and asked them how important they thought doctrine was. Some of the answers were enough to make me .

A lot of the quote quote pastor's said they don't use words like propitiation and justification because they want to use language that the people can understand. They don't want to use "churchy" words. I thought to myself, "But aren't you preaching and teaching in a church? And aren't you using a Bible? So how can you avoid those words? Why would you want to when they are at the heart of Gospel doctrine?"

I got a kick out of someone on the panel because he said, "Those pastors should be fired!"


----------



## Grymir (May 13, 2008)

Amen brother! Those interviews are great!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 13, 2008)

This year, almost every one of the White Horse Inn programs have been top notch.


----------



## Sonoftheday (May 13, 2008)

Man I feel like a failure. I am undeserving of WHI as my avatar. 

I recently got a new computer and still have not installed my Feedcatcher or Podcast program or whatever you call it, so I have not listened in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

You can download the MP3's if you would like. 

By the way I HIGHLY recommend purchasing the book spoken about on the March 23rd broadcast, Broken Covenant


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 14, 2008)

The upcoming show airing on the 18th was taped at OURC.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 14, 2008)

A little plug for yourself there Dr. Clark?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 14, 2008)

I'm shameless. 

We did have fun and people got to see that Rod has heart. His eyes welled with tears at one point.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 14, 2008)

I've really been appreciative of the shows, but I have a suggestion. Maybe they can hire that Issues guy the LCMS fired to produce the WHI, and even out the quality.


----------

